# Any idea on the age of this Hendee Indian?model?



## Darj (Apr 13, 2020)




----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 13, 2020)

Does it have a serial number underneath the crank-Pic? Based on badge before 1924 but I don't think before '20 although seat and bars/grips look earlier. Of course chain ring not correct so stuff may have been switched out. V/r Shawn  @47jchiggins @Goldenindian


----------



## Darj (Apr 13, 2020)

Freqman1 said:


> Does it have a serial number underneath the crank-Pic? Based on badge before 1924 but I don't think before '20 although seat and bars/grips look earlier. Of course chain ring not correct so stuff may have been switched out. V/r Shawn  @47jchiggins @Goldenindian



T65299


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 13, 2020)

Darj said:


> T65299



Can you post a pic of bottom bracket and serial number? V/r Shawn


----------

